# Miami Bonefish



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

I Was down in Miami taking advantage of the nice winter weather we've been having.

The last 2 times I tried for bonefish I went home empty handed.

This time however, I had the opportunity to fish with Capt. Joe Gonzalez for bonefish. With us was Bobby and my friend John.

The guy has tagged over 1,000 bonefish including the one found in the Bahamas that made the news a couple years ago. So if I get skunk today it would've been very demoralizing! 


Most of the day was calm. We had some chop during the crossings in deeper water but Joe's Hellsbay Marquesas ate it up nicely. For whatever reason most of the fish was found on the Ocean side so a bigger boat was quite comfortable for the long runs.

Since there was a slight temperature drop, most of the fish were caught on Shrimp. I did however get my 1st bonefish on fly. Wooo Hooo..! Believe me I'm no fly fisherman and was a bit lucky that day.

Hooray for a mild winter!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Sam, the pictures are great as always!  But where are you and the shot of your first bone on fly? [smiley=1-mmm.gif] We gotta see that!


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

> Sam, the pictures are great as always!   But where are you and the shot of your first bone on fly? [smiley=1-mmm.gif] We gotta see that!


Since I'm the photographer .. I didn't get a shot of me holding the fish.

I use to take photos of me holding the fish all the time.. but these days .. I'ld rather be the guy behind the camera.

I still catch plenty of fish .. I just let someone else hold up the fish.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Congrats bro, was it as awesome as you ecpected? Bonefish are my favorite species by far but, I havent hooked into a big poon yet


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Beautiful pics!
That looks like one fantasic trip. When I hone my fly skills I am going have to try that.


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

I always follow your post. Very good report and the pictures are always awesome. Congrats on your first bone on the fly.


----------

